
Windows Phone 7 a 'disaster' says Infoworld after developer demo - jawngee
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/jul/16/windows-phone-7-disaster-claim?asid=06b57d0d
======
gamble
It's an interesting commentary on how little interest or emotional attachment
there is in WP7 that such an inflammatory article could be on HN for this long
without attracting any real reaction. If it had been about the iPhone or
Android - or even the Pre/Blackberry/Nokia - there would be far more
controversy.

------
bosch
I really wish people like this would stop calling themselves journalists.
While he had a glimpse at the early stage stuff, it's not a finished product
and I really wish he put together something well written instead of this hack
piece aimed at grabbing headlines. He has some good points, but wrapped around
the rest of what he says makes the whole article a useless exercise.

------
rbanffy
I think the criticism is interesting. Many social apps I use are approaching
their limits as to how much data can they show. My IM contact list is very,
very long and my Gwibber feed scrolls too quickly most of the time.

An that is on a vertical monitor. On a phone, it would be much more delicate.

